# coughing noises? baby tegu



## sunshine22 (Apr 1, 2008)

So I recentley got a Golden Tegu. The people I got it from said that they had rescued it, which is why it's a year old and still small for that age. It's been making little sort of like, coughing noises i guess, since we brought it home. Is this normal?


----------



## AB^ (Apr 1, 2008)

Well....

Colombian tegus huff and puff when they are upset/agitated.
Could this be the case??
In my experience the huffing from colombian tegus also differs from that of argentines.


----------



## sunshine22 (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes, I suppose that could be it considering we just got it. It's also not really eating alot, and I know they get stressed pretty easily so I'm sure that's what it is. Thanks!


----------



## angelrose (Apr 1, 2008)

hi sunshine22 and welcome

I have a colombian tegu as well and the little sound you hear could be huffing as mentioned. my Angelrose does it if you try to disturb her sleep.

I am glad to hear you are helping. the tegu probably was not treated correctly.

what are you feeding him/her ? do you have a name picked out yet ?
take your time with her and let her get to see and know you.

btw, I like golden tegus, I love the color.


----------



## sunshine22 (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you! I am hoping that that is all the noise is. I didn't hear it once from him yesterday though. The only thing now is that he isn't eating! We gave him a little ot of a hard-boiled egg the other day and he hate a very little bit of it, but nothing since. We've been trying to feed him crickets, maybe we should try something else??


----------



## angelrose (Apr 3, 2008)

how big/little is your tegu ? are the temps correct ? UVA & B
maybe try some pinkies/fuzzies or meal or super worms ?
colombians tegus are mostly meat eaters.


----------



## sunshine22 (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes, the temps are fine and I have all the lights. I keep it humid. He actually did eat some of a hard-boiled egg today! I was excited because that is the second time he's ate anything besides like 2 crickets since we've brought him home. Here's a picture. It's not very big because all I have to take pictures with right now is my phone, but they show the size good enough.


----------



## angelrose (Apr 3, 2008)

omg, sunshine I love him. beautiful pics. he/she looks to be very calm especially for not having him/her that long and a 'golden tegu'

good job :woot 
it makes me want to get a golden one even more now


----------

